# Fashion Tips for the Over 50 Man



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2013)

Guys, there comes a time when a true man has to face the facts, no matter how painful or embarrassing. That time comes a bit earlier or later for each man, but have no doubt - it DOES come, and ALWAYS by the age of 50. 

... it's time to hang up those baggy pants.



Here are a few more items you should probably avoid wearing when in public ...



Backward baseball caps - unless you're a professional baseball player 
Pants so baggy that your underwear (or lack thereof) is showing 
Sandals with socks - it's just WRONG 
Muscle shirts - unless you actually have muscles and weigh less than an F-150 
Bandanas - unless you're close friends with Willie 
The latest high-tech sneakers - paying $300 for some NBA star's name on your sneakers is silly 
Friendship bracelets / rings 
Ponytails - a sure sign of an aging hippie (I say this as a ponytail-wearer) 
Jeans so tight people can count your change and tell your religion 


Any others you can add?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 29, 2013)

You know the thing about old men wearing their (our) pants pulled up high?  I've noticed that I'm actually pulling my pants up higher and I like it . . .   What the heck is that all about?


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 29, 2013)

Suspenders with jeans and a t-shirt.  My husband loves his.  

I didn't see this coming when I fell in love with this man 47 years ago.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah, suspenders . . . I'm gettin' there.  One of these days, good-bye belt and hello wearin' my pants way up high with suspenders . . . RED ones!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


> You know the thing about old men wearing their (our) pants pulled up high?  I've noticed that I'm actually pulling my pants up higher and I like it . . .   What the heck is that all about?



I'm not really sure why that happens - lately I've been being fed so much rich food that my pants are getting tighter, so they're beginning to ride lower. The alternative would be to pull them UP, I guess.

Maybe it's because we shrink as we get older? 

ETA: I'll be darned - I'm right! - *Aging Changes in Body Shape*


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 30, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Yeah, suspenders . . . I'm gettin' there.  One of these days, good-bye belt and hello wearin' my pants way up high with suspenders . . . RED ones![/QUOTE
> 
> You can buy those red suspenders at Sears or Walmart.  One guess how I know that.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 30, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> That Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, suspenders . . . I'm gettin' there.  One of these days, good-bye belt and hello wearin' my pants way up high with suspenders . . . RED ones![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> You can buy those red suspenders at Sears or Walmart.  One guess how I know that.



But you also have to buy the blue flannel shirt, baggy beige pants and brown penny loafers (WITH the penny!).


----------

